# تصميم : مع المسيح صلبت



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*تصميم : مع المسيح صلبت*​ 







 








 





​


----------



## Samir poet (3 أكتوبر 2012)

تصميم رووووووووووووووعة
الرب يباركك


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 أكتوبر 2012)

الله ايه الجمال دة 

تحففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففة بجد

دايما عندك شوية افكار مميزة كالعادة

واجمل تقيم 


ربنا يبارك خدمتك وموهبتك الجميلة


----------



## +febronia+ (3 أكتوبر 2012)

لا بجد رووووووووعة كتييييير التصميم داا
والفكرة جامدة اووووي كمان 
تسلم ايدك وربنااا يبارك موهبتك ..


----------



## النهيسى (3 أكتوبر 2012)

بكل أمانه
رائع رائع رائع
وجميـــل جـــدا
تسلم الأيادى شكرا​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> تصميم رووووووووووووووعة
> الرب يباركك


 
شكرا ليك حبيبى على التشجيع
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> الله ايه الجمال دة
> 
> تحففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففففة بجد
> 
> ...


 
شكرا على الرد الجميل والتشجيع الرائع والتقييم 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

+febronia+ قال:


> لا بجد رووووووووعة كتييييير التصميم داا
> والفكرة جامدة اووووي كمان
> تسلم ايدك وربنااا يبارك موهبتك ..


 

شكرا يا فبرونيا على التشجيع والتقيم

وطبعا تصميماتى مش هتيجى جمب تصميماتك يا استاذة التصميمات كلها

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> بكل أمانه​
> رائع رائع رائع
> وجميـــل جـــدا
> 
> تسلم الأيادى شكرا​


 
بكل امانة انا سعيد جدا بردك الجميل
وشكرا على التقييم والتشجيع
ويارب تفضل تصميماتى تعجبك ... 
يبق كل يوم عمل تصميم انا اشوفك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (3 أكتوبر 2012)

أكثر من رائع
تسلم الأياااااااااادى
​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> أكثر من رائع​
> تسلم الأياااااااااادى​


 
شكرا استاذى الغالى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 أكتوبر 2012)

تصميم جميل جدا الرب يباركك


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2012)

تصميم اكتر من رااااااااائع

تسلم ايدك
​


----------



## ميرنا (3 أكتوبر 2012)

كفكرة اول مرة اشوفها حلوة جدا يا كوبتك


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 أكتوبر 2012)

تصميم رائع تسلم ايدك ربنا يبارك موهبتك ​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 أكتوبر 2012)

روووووووووووعه
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> تصميم جميل جدا الرب يباركك


 
شكرا حبيب يسوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (3 أكتوبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> تصميم اكتر من رااااااااائع​
> 
> تسلم ايدك​



شكرا يا كاندى على تشجيعك 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 أكتوبر 2012)

*حقيقى متميززز 
ربنا يبارك تعبك *


----------



## كلدانية (3 أكتوبر 2012)

حضرتك مصمم وفنان راائع​

ربنا يبارك خدمتك​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 أكتوبر 2012)

سلام المسيح .

جميل جدا يا أستاذ . 

فكره رائعه جدا وحلوه خالص.

ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويستخدمك لمجد اسمه القدوس.

النعمه معك .​


----------



## marcelino (3 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم ايدك .. فى منتهى الجمال​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> كفكرة اول مرة اشوفها حلوة جدا يا كوبتك


 
شكرا ميرنا على مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> تصميم رائع تسلم ايدك ربنا يبارك موهبتك​


 
شكرا ليكى على المرور والتشجيع
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> روووووووووووعه
> ربنا يعوض تعبك


 
شكرا يا كبير على المرور

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bent el Massih (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*تسلم ايديك اخي
تصميم اكثر من رائع 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويباركك​*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حقيقى متميززز *
> *ربنا يبارك تعبك *


 
شكرا لمرورك الغالى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> سلام المسيح .​
> 
> جميل جدا يا أستاذ . ​
> فكره رائعه جدا وحلوه خالص.​
> ...


 

تلميذك الصغير يا استاذ ... ومنتظرين بداية الفصل الدراسى الثانى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> تسلم ايدك .. فى منتهى الجمال​


 
ربنا يفرح قلبك حبيبى


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (4 أكتوبر 2012)

Bent el Massih قال:


> *تسلم ايديك اخي​*
> *تصميم اكثر من رائع *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويباركك*​



شكرا على كلامك الجميل والتشجيع

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 أكتوبر 2012)

تصدق بجد بهروني
تسلم ايديك بجد
ربنا يبارك موهبتك التحففه دي
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أكتوبر 2012)

*رااااائع جدااا
تحياتي لك​*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> تصدق بجد بهروني
> 
> تسلم ايديك بجد
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك التحففه دي​


 
شكرا بنت الكنيسة على التشجيع والمرور الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

MIKEL MIK قال:


> *رااااائع جدااا​*
> 
> *تحياتي لك*​


 
شكرا اخى العزيز على مرورك الغالى

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## AdmanTios (8 أكتوبر 2012)

*موهبة مُميزة و خدمة رائعة
عاشت يداك أخي الغالي و أستاذي الكبير

ننتظر المزيد بنعمة رب المجد*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

Medhat Botros قال:


> *موهبة مُميزة و خدمة رائعة*
> *عاشت يداك أخي الغالي و أستاذي الكبير*
> 
> *ننتظر المزيد بنعمة رب المجد*


 
شكرا استاذى الغالى على المرور الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (9 أكتوبر 2012)

تصميم فى مُنتهى الروعة


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (10 أكتوبر 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> تصميم فى مُنتهى الروعة


 
تلميذك فى التصميمات يا استاذة

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك على طول


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 أكتوبر 2012)

تصميم بجد رااااائع--
 ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميله و المميزه--

 الرب يباركك


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> تصميم بجد رااااائع--
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميله و المميزه--
> 
> الرب يباركك



شكرا حبو على مرورك الغالى وتشجيعك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك​


----------



## فريد_فايز (11 مايو 2015)

بكل أمانه
 رائع رائع رائع
 وجميـــل جـــدا
 تسلم الأيادى شكرا


----------

